# Gaming w/Jemal: Mutant Apocalypse Cast



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

Well here you have it.  Place for my new mutant character sheets.

OOC thread


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=James "Tinman" Corin]
James "Tinman" Corin - PL 9
Trait: Powerful(+10 pp)
Earned Points: 0
Points Unspent: 0

Abilities: 16 pts
STR 1(11 Metal)
STA 1(8 Metal)
DEX 0
AGI 0
FGT 1(7 Metal)
INT 2
AWE 1
PRE 2

Offenses:
Initiative +0
Melee Attack: +1(7 Metal)
Specific Attacks: Unarmed +7 atk, damage 11

Defenses:
Dodge: +0 (7 training: 7pts)
Parry: +7
Toughness: +1(11 Metal, 10 Impervious)
Fort +1 (11 Metal)
Will +1 (7 Metal)

Skills: (36 ranks) 18 pts
Athletics: +6(10) *5 ranks + 1 Str(+5 Str Metal)
Intimidation: +8 *6 ranks + 2 Pre
Investigation: +8 *6 ranks + 2 Int
Perception: +8 *7 ranks +1 Awe
Persuasion: +8 *6 ranks +2 Pre
Expertise[Current Events]: +8 *6 ranks +2 Int

Advantages: 10 pts
Fast Grab, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Great Endurance, Power Attack, Choke Hold, Contacts, Improved Defense, Eqipment 2 (Large Home, Expensive Car, etc.. Nothing special thusfar though)

Powers:
METAL FORM (*All Linked*) - 94 pts
- Steel Strength: Enhanced Str 6 (Sustained, Improved Reach 2) - 14 pts
- Titanium Fists: Enhanced Fgt 6 (Sustained) - 12 pts
- Iron Toughness: Enhanced Sta 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 9 pts
- Steelskin: Protection Rank 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 6 pts
- Mass of Steel: Density Rank 4 (+4 str/sta, +4 mass, Impervious +1/r) - 12 pts
- Adamantine Determination: Enhanced Fort 3; Enhanced Will 6 - 9 pts
- Immunities: Cold/hot/High Pressure Environments, Critical hits - 5 pts
- Nonconductive: Immunity Rank 20 (Electric and Fire damage) - 20 pts
- Leaping Rank 7 (900 ft/rnd) - 7 pts

Equipment:

Complications:
Bleeding Heart: James is a good man at heart, his experience as a television reporter hardened him in some ways, watching the vile world around him let the good in people be stripped and cut away day after day. With his experience with his new found powers at hand he's vowed to use them to help make a difference this time instead of just reporting the vile, he vows to clean it up in whatever way he can.

Magnetic Weakness: If metal has one weakness it's magnetic attraction. In his metal form he's so dense little magnets are no more than an annoyance, however a large enough magnetic field could wreak havoc with his powers as most of them are completely dependent on his ability to manipulate his metal form.

Ryan Corin: James has one son age 14. His mother passed away when the boy was 8 from cancer. This brought the two very close, but after Ryan learned of his fathers powers he withdrew from James thinking he would loose his father much like he lost is mother but this time to something almost completely unknown to most. Ryan is currently living with James parents in a small town outside the city while he tries to come to grips with what has happened to his father.

Tradeoffs: -2 Def/+2 Tough; -2 Atk/+2 dmg; -2 Will/+2 Fort
COST: 16 Abilities + 18 Skills + 10 Advantages + 94 Powers +7 combat = 145/145 [/sblock]

"James Corin was made very aware of his powers while working for a local TV station. As a news reporter for a local new channel he was interviewing a prominent member of congress working for the cause of Meta kind and was caught in the crossfire of a messy and sloppy assassination attempt on the congressman's life. Congressmen (Last Name Here) was shot in the chest and killed instantly along with 3 others around them. When James came to he was lying in the pool of everyone's blood seemingly unhurt as people around him looking on stunned and amazed. As the pictures flashed he noticed the glare of the lights off something, and after realizing it was his own skin he found a mirror to see what was going on. Two his amazement he was twice his size and encased in some sort of amazingly hard type of reflective metal."

"The title for next days papers read "Congressman Slain!, Meta Reporter May be to Blame!" and James for a little over six months James was on the run as a suspected accomplice to the congressman's murder. James isn't sure where to turn, as only six more months before this event Meta's were outed to the world and there were not many places yet to turn to find safety and protection. All James wants is to find a way to fit into society again without being hunted like a witch or some other mythical creature no one understands.

As of late the Gryphon Corporation has made several attempts at contacting James with questions concerning his deeds done sense his powers have arose. James as taken a liking to help this less innocent or fortunate in dangerous situations vowing to clean up some of the vile he could only sit back and report upon before. For the moment he's managed to avoid the corporation as he knows what everyone else knows about the organization, but what he doesn't know and surely what Gryphon is hiding it was has him nervous.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

*Frost*

[sblock=Background]
*Secret Identity:* Frost
*Real Name:* Jacob Calvins
*Occupation:* High-School Student
*Identity: *Secret
*Legal Status:* Citizen of the United States
*Other Aliases:* Jack, Jay, Kelvin
*Place of Birth:* _Pending_ near SF
*Marital Status:* Single
*Known Relatives:* Marge Calvins (mother), George Calvins (father _deceased_)
*Group Affiliation:* None
*Base of Operations:* Hixville; a small city located somewhere in-between LA and SF
*First Appearance:* CHOSEN (?) #1 

*History: *Jacob  Calvins was born as the son of George and Marge Calvins , born Niemann.  Starting in his puberty, Jacob seemed to get one cold after the next,  but without any viral reasons. The doctors finally thought about some  kind of allergy.
Then, he suddenly started to feel better. Sure, he seemed to have a bit  of a low body temperature and get some weight (without becoming  thicker), but he only get alarmed, after he cut himself with a knife and  expierienced no bleeding. Instead his flesh beneath his first skin  layer had the hardness of a frozen steak and he knife he dropped in  shock shattered on the floor, deep-frozen.

Frost was exposed at the school attack, when his powers became public.  The footage is still often shown TV as a sample of the danger of  uncontrolled supers. He went into hiding to protect his mother from possible persecution, only contacting her from open Internet stores.
 He tries to live very low profile able to surviving by eating nearly  anything organic, thanks to his poison and disease immunity.
 When possible he tried to find out the full scope of his abilities.
This brought him the Drake Centre, where they would help him in exchange for him helping them 'rescue' others like himself.

*Personality:*
Jacob was always a quiet and shy kid. His medical conditions prevented  him from engaging to much in the sport teams (although he isn't in a  that bad physical shape) and he wasn't bright enough to hang up with the  nerds. His only two passions were reading comic books and sculpting.  Yes, he is one of this rare introverted artist types.


*Height:* 5 ft.  8 in.
*Weight: *160 lbs (now)
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Dark-Blond
*Unusual Features: *No body heat, organs in kind of cyro-stasis

*Strength Level:*  Frost possesses the strength of a boy his age and build who engages in  regular activity. His durability is augmented by his change.

*Known Superhuman Powers: *Frost  possess normal human physiology with some key differences. His entire  inner body is frozen solid without becoming brittle. This makes him  highly resistent to most kinds of damage or critical wounds. Despite  this condition, he can act normally. With modest concentration, he can  absorb the heat in his vicinity into his body, creating in effect cold.  After a bit of experimentation, he was able to use this to create  objects from air moisture, like ice bridges for transportation or as a  form of attack. He is naturally immune to cold, and can shield his  clothing against the worst effects of it.
*Equipment:* Frost is not known to use any kind of special equipment.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheet]
Trade-offs: -1 Att, +1 Damage ;  -3 Defense, +3 Toughness


*ABILITIES*
STRENGTH 1
STAMINA 2
AGILITY 2
DEXTERITY 6/3
FIGHTING 6/3
INTELLECT 1
AWARENESS 1
PRESENCE 0


26 PP

*POWERS*

*Cold Control (26):*
Energy Control (Cold) 11 (22)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 11 (1)
 AP: Affliction 11 (resisted by Dodge, ranged, hindered/immobile/paralyzed (1)
 AP: Blast 11 (Ice) (1)
AP: Environment Control (Cold (extreme), Impede Movement, Visibility, selective) (1)

*Ice Surfing (5):*
Flight (Platform) 5 (5)


*Frozen Body (50):*
 Protection 13 (Extras: Impervious 15; Drawback: Noticeable) (27)
 Immunity (aging, hunger & thirst, poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)
 Super-Senses (Infravision) (1)
 Enhanced Traits (Fighting 3, Dexterity 3) (12)


  88 point total


*ADVANTAGES*
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Precise Attack (Ranged, Cover), Ranged Attack (2), Uncanny Dodge

7 point total


*SKILLS* 
Acrobatics 4 (+6), Deception 6 (+6), Perception 8 (+9), Expertise   (Sculpting) 4 (+5), Insight 5 (+6), Intimidate 4 (+4), Ranged Attack   (Cold Control) 3  (+11)

17 point total


*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +6 Close , Damage 1
Blast +11, Damage 11

*DEFENSE*
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 10 (8)
TOUGHNESS 15 (15 Impervious)
WILL 9 (7)


 17 PP

*POWER POINTS*
ABILITIES 26 + POWERS 88 + ADVANTAGES 7 + SKILLS 17 + DEFENSES 17  = TOTAL 155

Potential Trait (PL is 11)


Complications:

Vulnerable to heat attacks: The effect  level of heat-based attacks is increased by 2 versus Frost. No defense changes.

Known face: Frost is a public known suspected terrorist.                        
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

*Name*: Cassandra Allen
*Codename*: Fulcrum
*Power Level*: 10 (11)
*Power Points*: 151
*Earned Power Points*: 16
*Hero Points*: 1
*Trait*: Potential (PL+1)

*Description*: Cassandra is an attractive young woman in her early twenties with shoulder length, straight dark hair and exceptionally cute, large brown eyes. She constantly experiments with different hairstyles and styles of dress, trying to find something she likes but always discovering fatal flaws and discarding them. Cassie wears glasses, though just as often has contacts in.

*Str *0 *Sta *1 *Dex *3 *Agi *2 *Fgt *1 *Int *3 *Awe *4 *Pre *3 

*Offense*
Initiative: +2
Melee Attacks +1
Ranged Attacks +5
- Telekinetic Attacks +11

*Defenses*
Dodge +11
Parry +11
Toughness +11 (11 Impervious)
Fort +7 (+1 Con +6 base)
Will +9 (+4 awe +5 base)

*Skills *30sp (15pp)
Deception +6 (+9)
Insight +4 (+8)
Investigation +6 (+9)
Perception +4 (+8)
Persuasion +2 (+5)
Ranged Combat: TK +6
Technology +2 (+5)

*Advantages*
Attractive 1
Ranged Combat 2
Equipment 1 (5pts)
Wealth 1
Well-Informed 1

*Powers*
Telekinesis Array 38pp
Telekinesis +11 (Move Object, Perception, Subtle, Precise, 3pp/rnk+2) 35pp
AP - Throw Something Big +10 (Damage, Ranged, Line Area 1, Indirect 4, Subtle 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +10 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, Indirect 4, 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Compression Wave +10 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack, 3pp/rnk), 1pp
* Linked Affliction 5 (Fort: Dazed; limited to first degree, Burst Area, Selective)

Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +9, Enhanced Defense: Parry +10) 19pp
Telekinetic Shield +10 (Protection, Sustained, +11 Impervious) 21pp
Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 1, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp

*Equipment*
Camera
Cellphone
Computer
Audio Recorder
Flashlight

*Complications*
_Secret Identity_ - Cassandra Allen, feisty investigative reporter for small circulation rag; and has a conspiracy-theory themed website.

_Conspiracist _- Cassandra believes that the visible power structures of the world are merely facades crafted to distract the people from much more sinister, behind-the-scenes rulers who exert influence over sometimes even ordinary or trivial-seeming events. The specific conspiracy theories she endorses change periodically as she encounters ever more convincing ones on the internet.

_Motivation _- Cassandra is nearly obsessed with exposing the secrets and lies of those with authority over people...be it political authority of government bodies, or the economic authority of corporations and businesses, or even the spiritual authority of organized religion. Though she fights "small-time" crime as well out of sheer compassion and sense of civic duty, her real passion is going after malfeasance by those who 'have' against those who 'have not.'

Abilities 34 + Skills 15 + Advantages 6 + Powers 85 + Defenses 11 = 151/151


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2011)

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

[sblock=stats]Terry Quinlan AKA The Grid

Hero Points: 1

PL 9
Powerful (145 PP)
+5 PP reward (completed mission)
+ assigned awards: (wi-fi (1 PP), + 2 ranks Deception and Tech).
+9 PP reward (mission complete)
assigned awards: Regen X (Unconctrolled), "Improved Recover" (1 use of recover per issue without needing Hero Point) 

Abilities

Str: 0
Ag: 2
Fgt: 0
Awe: 1/4
Sta: 1
Dex: 1/3
Int: 1/8
Pre: 1/3

Defenses:

Dodge: 5 (+7, +12 area effects)
Fort: 5 (+6)
Parry: 5 (+5)
Toughness: 1 (+2/+6) <fixed>
Will: 3 (+7)

Skills: 
Close Combat (Shock Punch) 6 (+6) <+2 ranks>
Deception 8 (+11) <+2 ranks>
Insight 2 (+6) <+2 ranks>
Investigation 4 (+12) <+2 ranks>
Perception 7 (+11) <+2 ranks>
Persuasion 4 (+7) <+2 ranks>
Ranged Combat (electric blast) 7 (+10) <+1 rank>
Stealth 4 (+6) <+2 ranks>
Technology 12 (+20*) <+1 rank, maxed>

* Skill Mastery


Advantages: Defensive Roll, "Improved Recover," Improvised Tools, Inventor, Takedown 2, Language (lip reading) Equipment 1, Well-Informed

Powers:
Electrical Control Array (23 pts) <+2 point, +1 rank all>
* Electric Arc 10 (Damage, Ranged 2/r) (20 pts)
* Alt: EMP 5 (Nullify electronics 5, Area (burst) 4 (4/r), Distracting (-1/r)) (1pt)
* Alt: Optic Nerve Overload 10 (Affliction (per Dazzle (impaired/disabled/unaware Fort save), Ranged, Cumulative, Limited (visual) 2/r) (1pt)
* Alt: Shock Punch 10 (Damage linked Affliction (daze/stun/incapacitate Fort save) 2/r ) (1pt)

Comprehend (Machines) 2 (4pts)
Feature (Wi-Fi) (1pp)
Immunity (electricity) 5 (5pts)
Remote Sensing 8 (Visual senses, Medium (cameras) 1/r, +1 Subtle (techno senses only) (9pts)
Radio Sense 1 (1pts)
Regeneration X (Uncontrolled) <GM assigned / controlled>

Electrical Form Array (17 pts)
* Teleport 8 (Accurate, Medium (electrical lines) 2/r) (16 pts)
* Alt: Permeate 3 (limited: conductive materials)(1/r) Linked: Immunity 2 (suffocation, 1/r) & penetrates concealment (visual) 4 (1/r) (1 pt)

Hyper-sensitive Nerves 3 (Enhanced Awareness, PF: Uncanny Dodge 2/rank +1 flat) (7pts)
Super-conductive brain 7 (Enhanced Int, PF: Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (tech) 2/rank +2 flat) (16 pts)
Speed-of-thought nerves 2 (Enhanced Dex, PF: Evasion 2 2/rank +2 flat) (6pts)
Subconscious Cortical Stimulation 2 (Enhanced Pre 2/rank) (4pts)

Equipment: 
Damage Resist Jacket (protect 4, subtle) (5ep)

Complications: 

Motivation: Thrills. Despite the trouble he managed to land himself in with his hacking and the expression of his abilities, Terry has a hard time resisting the thrill of a challenge, especially puzzles and high tech security.

Fame/Reputation/Identity: As The Grid, Terry was a fairly notorious hacker. To other hackers, he's a role model who's troublingly fallen off the radar; to the major corporations he victimized, he's a danger that should be shut down. 
Both groups have spent significant resources to try to identify who he is and where he is.

Powers 90 + Abilities 14 + Defenses 22 + Skills 13 + Advantages 6 = 145PP[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Terry Quinlan was always a natural with electronics and computers. Making it through MIT by the time he was 15, it was probably inevitable that things would eventually go a bit hairy; for all his abilities, he was still a teenager.

Rather than keep pleasing 'the man' by taking one of the many recruitment offers he had, Terry went underground, getting his kicks as a hacker called The Grid. He went toe-to-toe with global security systems, and when he asked, they just let him right in. 

He'd always felt like a freak, but here, in the world of computers, he felt at home. He joked that, if he could find a way into the wires, that's where he'd live.

And then one day, he did just that. He touched his keyboard, laughing at the Gryphon research facility whose security camera he'd just hacked. And then, inexplicably, he felt himself shooting through nothingness, across the connection, until he showed up bodily within the facility. 

It seems Terry's skills weren't just the result of a hyper-developed brain, but the first expressions of a meta-ability. His very genetic code had adapted to the electronic world. He could speak to and command electronics, use them to remotely view other locations, and even take on an insubstantial electrical form himself, transmitting himself through power lines.

Of course, at the time, he had no real control over the abilities, so when Gryphon security surrounded him, well, he found himself quite unable to refuse their own recruitment offer...[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Apr 28, 2011)

*Kombat* - PL 9

Strength 4, Stamina 4, Agility 9, Dexterity 2, Fighting 9, Intellect 1, Awareness 9, Presence 0

*Advantages*
All-out Attack, Assessment, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Equipment 2, Evasion 2, Fast Grab, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Improved Aim, Improved Defense, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Redirect, Set-up, Takedown 2, Teamwork, Throwing Mastery, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind

*Skills*
Acrobatics 1 (+10), Expertise [Streetwise] 4 (+5), Perception 1 (+10), 

*Powers*
*Defensive Savant: Enhanced Agility 7* (+7 AGL, Advantages: Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Evasion 2, Improved Defense, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind)
*Offensive Savant: Enhanced Fighting 7* (+7 FGT, Advantages: All-out Attack, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Fast Grab, Improved Aim, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Takedown 2, Throwing Mastery)
*Tactical Savant*
. . *Combat Sense: Senses 1* (Danger Sense: Visual)
. . *Enhanced Ability: Enhanced Awareness 7* (+7 AWE, Advantages: Assessment, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Redirect, Set-up, Teamwork)
*Weakness Detection*
. . *Senses: Senses 3* (Acute: Detect, Analytical: Detect, Detect: Weakness 1)
. . *Strength Effect* (Penetrating 2)
. . *Weaken: Weaken 9* (Affects: Toughness, Resisted by: Will, DC 19; Increased Range 2: perception; Limited: Reduced Toughness only vs his attacks, Check Required 1: DC 11 - Perception)

*Equipment*
Sword, Undercover Shirt

*Offense*
Initiative +9
Grab, +11 (DC Toughness Spec 14)
Sword, +11 (DC Toughness 22)
Throw, +9 (DC Toughness 20)
Unarmed, +11 (DC Toughness 19)
Weaken: Weaken 9 (DC Will 19)

*Languages*
Native Language

*Defense*
Dodge 9, Parry 9, Fortitude 4, Toughness 9/4, Will 9

*Power Points* (Powerful)
Abilities 34 + Powers 106 + Advantages 2 + Skills 3 (6 ranks) + Defenses 0 = 145

*Complications: * 
*Secret:* Jax doesn't like to talk about his past as a mercenary and the deeds he may have done.
*Quirk:* Kombat prefers to fight foes one-on-one. Particularly hand-to-hand fighters like martial artists or bricks.

*Background:*
Jackson Munroe was borne to a single Mom in a poorer section of a big city. Growing up he didn't quite fit in with the other kids. Due to this he got harassed & bullied almost everyday. That was until he hit puberty and he took out an older kid who had been making his life miserable with one hit. It was as if a switch went off in Jackson's brain. He instinctively knew where and when to hit someone and almost knew what someone was going to do in a fight before they did it. This drove hardcore martial artists crazy! For Jackson didn't seem to have any kind of form, adapting to whatever they could do as they did it. His rep began to grow and he came to the attention of a certain school that he might be "special". Unfortunately before he could even attend the school was attacked. The existence of metahumans was revealed and Jax was left to survive on his own. For awhile he became a smalltime enforcer than jobs became a bit bigger and he started doing genuine merc work..Until Alex Drake approached him and offered him a place at the Drake Centre as 'security'. Looking for some kind of meaning in his life Jax agreed....


Created With Hero Lab® - try it for free at Lone Wolf Development!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2011)

Uomo Nascosto, at the service of the Gryphon Corporation. Uomo has been around since the fundation of the corporation, been an acquittance to the founder. Actually, Uomo has been around since the foundation... of the Roman Republic. His name is actually a code name, in Italian, it means, the hidden man. His real name, Vittorio di la Croce, is only known by him and the people he trust the most. He was born in Sicily to a poor family of peasants, but soon found his way into the Roman army.
Vittorio has only one special trait, immortality; or something very close to that. Vittorio does age, but at a very slow peace. 
He has been around for a while, among his activities he has been foot soldier for the Roman Senate, scribe for the Roman army, assistant of some of the most famous Roman emperors, Inquisitor for the Catholic church, spy infiltrated in the Vatican, double agent for the Vatican, a mafia member in Sicily, a mafia agent in the early USA, a spy in the Washington police force, answering to the Godfather, and many other things in the middle.

[sblock= Portraits]













[/sblock]

Took the liberty of adding that extra PL and pps, take a looky. Notice some things that break PL, like the sword, I guess I can just lower its damage ad hoc.

[sblock=Abilities 	](	39	pp)	
Strength: 	3			
Agility	4			
Dexterity: 	5			
Stamina:	6			
Fighting	5			
Intellect:	3			
Awareness:	5			
Precence:	5			
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Combat	]					
Guns	+	12	Attack	for DC:	From 7+ 3 to 5	Ranged
Sword	+	13	Attack	for DC:	7+3+3	Melee
Imp. Weapons	+	13	Attack	for DC:	7 plus the type of object	Melee

Initiative:	12
[/sblock]


[sblock=Saves]	(	28	pp)
Parry:	13			
Toughness :	8			
Fortitude:	11			
Dodge:	13			
Will:	11			
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Skills                               		(	49	pp)	]	
8	(	4	)	Acrobatics                      		
16	(	10	)	Deception		
8	(	5	)	Athletics		
12	(	8	)	Expertise (Experienced)		
14	(	8	)	Insight		
4	(	0	)	Treatment		
12	(	6	)	Persuacion		
8	(	4	)	Technology		
13	(	8	)	Close Combat Unnarmed		
12	(	7	)	Vehicles		
12	(	7	)	Sleight of Hand                   		
12	(	7	)	Ranged Combat Guns		
12	(	6	)	Perception		
8	(	2	)	Intimidation		
12	(	8	)	Investigation		
12	(	8	)	Stealth[/sblock]                             		
[sblock=Advantages		(	48	pp)]		
Equipment	6					
Move by action	1					
Improved Assessment	3					
All out, Defensive , Accurate, Precise and Power attack	5										
Benefit: Ambidexterity	1					
Benefit: Cipher, Wealth 1, Alternate identity,  Security clearance	4					
Weapons Master	1					
Already died	1					
Thousand battles veteran	1					
Well informed, Contacts, Connected	3					
Ediatic memory	1					
Improved aim, Initiative (2)	3					
Improvised weapon	7					
Interpose	1					
languages	(Russian, German, English, Italian)4					
Jack of all trades	1					
Inspire	2					
Quikdraw	1	
Leadership advantage
Experienced Leader				
[/sblock]						
[sblock=Powers (	22	pp)]						
Powers 		(Rank)		[Cost]		(
Immortality	(	9	)[	9	]	
Limited: Can't rise if burned to death.	

Immunity	(	3	)[	3	]	
Aging, disease, poison	

Regeneration	(	10	)[	10	]	
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Equipment]			
Night vision googles	1					
Lock release gun	1					
Binoculars	1					
Mini tracer	1					
Fire extinguisher	1					
Undercover shirt	2	Protection 2, subtle				
Rebreather	1					
Camara	1					
Audio recorder	1					
Cell phone	1					
Commlink	1					
Computer	1					
Parabolic microphone	1					

Equipment array: Weapons	11					
Heavy pistol	1	Ran. Damage 4				
Sniper rifle	1	Ran. Damage 5				
Light pistol	1	Ran. Damage 3				
Stun gun	1	Affliction 5, electrical				
Sword	1	Damage 3				
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 17, 2011)

[sblock=Laura Vioricta]
_*Laura Vioricta*_ - PL 9
*Codename:* Shadow

*Description:* Laura is a very beutiful young lass in her early twenties, with long raven hair reaching down her back. Her skin colour is pale white, with her eye colour being red. Her colour of choice is black: her clothes, trench coat, fingerless gloves, combat boots, and even a ninja mouth veil. 

*Tradeoffs:* None
*Trait:* Powerful (+10 PP)
*Earned Points:* 5 + GM Upgrades
*Points Spent:* 0
*Hero Points:* 0

*Abilities:* 8 Pts
STR 1(Enhanced 9)
STA 0 
AGL 2(Enhanced 7) 
DEX 0
FGT 1(Enhanced 9) 
INT 0
AWE 0
PRE 0

*Offense:*
Initiative: +19(+7 Agl, +4 Improved Initative, +8 Super Speed)
Melee: +9(+9 Fgt), damage +9(+9 Str)
Special: Lifedrain: Fortitude save DC 16

*Defense:* 15 pts 
Dodge: +7 (+7 Agl)
Parry: +9 (+9 Fgt)
Fortitude: +8
Toughness: +9 (Protection Rank 9)
Will: +7 

*Skills:* 10 pts
Acrobatics: +9(+2 Rank, +7 Agl)
Athletics: +9(+9 Str)
Close Combat: +9(+9 Str)
Deception: +2(+2 ranks, +5 from attractive if it can kick in) (GM Upgrade)
Expertise: +0
Insight: +9 Ranks (GM Upgrade)
Perception: +7 Ranks
Persuasion: +0(+5 from attractive if it can kick in)
Ranged Combat: +0
Slieght of Hand: +1 Rank
Stealth: +10(+3 Rank, +7 Agl)

*Advantages:* 10 pts
Attractive Rank 2, Diehard, Fast Grab, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Grab, Improved Initative, Instant Up, Luck (GM Upgrade), Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

*Powers:* 90 pts
*Drain* - Weaken Abilties Rank 6 - (Broad +1, Similtaneous +1, Reaction +3 (Fortitude save DC 16)) = 36 pts
*Leech* - Healing Rank 1 - (Reaction +3, Limited: Only heals self -1) = 4 pts
*Enhanced Traits *(Strength +8, Agility +5, Fighting +8) = 42 pts
*Movement* (Wall Crawling Rank 2, Safe Fall Rank 1) = 6 pts
*Power Lifting* Rank 3 = 3 pts
*Senses* Darkvision, Ultra-Hearing = 3 pts
*Super Speed* (Improved Initative +2, Quicken +2, Speed +3) = 4 pts (GM Upgrade)
*Toughened Skin:* Protection Rank 9 = 9 pts 

*Power Points Total:* Abilities 8 + Powers 107 + Advantages 10 + Skills 10 + Combat 15 = 150

*Background:* Laura Vioricta was born alone, and to this day still has no family. Though she never really felt isolated, and cut-off from the world. During her time at school she could stand with a crowd of friends. Though she was also was shy, and would hide if she was publicized a bit too much. She decided to visit the school she graduated after a few years. During her visit, the school was then under attack, and her mutant powers activated. Her skin turned pale white, and her eye colour changed red. Panicked over this, she did one of the best things she always did: Hide. 

Before Laura could do anything, she was spotted by some of the attackers. When they touched her, she could feel something strange. She could feel she was absorbing something from them, and as they got weaker, and weaker, she got more strong, faster, and better. She knocked out the attackers, and continued to with her plans of hiding. While hiding, she learnt she could disappear unnoticed in the shadows, along with other sets of powers. Through some crafty sneaking ... and some absorption from lucky attackers, and dumb luck, she escaped and snuck away from the attack "unnoticed". Ever since then she's been alone, afraid, and hiding, wondering what's happening to the world, and to herself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith (Nov 26, 2011)

Given Name: Felix Vontell Jaeger
Gender: Male
Age: Thirty three
Apparent Age: Early to mid teens
Height: Approximately, 1 foot through six eight at either extreme.
Weight: Approximately, 3 through 1700 pounds at either extreme.

Description:
-Hybrid: extremely lithe with narrow shoulders and the appearance of a  featherweight, even for his modest height, he has the general appearance  of a large eared, long tailed, anthropomorphic Savannah cat, which  naturally stands on its hind paws without hunching over.
-Human: short and youthful with large eyes, he does not even look half  his age, his defining traits are his eyes, green and highly reflective  in the right conditions and his and tamable hair, that is continually at  a medium long length. the only other notable apparent trait he has, as a  human, is that he is narrow in the waist and shoulders and thus  ambiguous to the point he appears as either a pretty boy or a tomboy  while being neither, depending on what he wears
[in both hybrid and human forms He tends to where t-shirts and denim  shorts with a belt, notably he just ‘makes do’ with ones sized for his  human form while in his hybrid form, causing his t-shirt to appear  oversized while his shorts become extra wide pants]
-Cat: his cat form has the general appearance of a long tailed Savannah cat

*Pictures pending*

Type: Powerful
[sblock=Hybrid]
[sblock=change log]
+1 to Fort and Agility, 3pp
+2 to Cooking, 1pp
Shrink turned into an array: 10pp(1 more than present)
-Shrinking 4, innate: 9pp
-Enhanced trait*: +1PP
[* +1 Stamina, +2 Strength, +1 Dodge, +1 Parry, +2 intimidate.]
Immunities: Aging and disease changed to full, poison added
Regeneration kicked up to 10, Active regeneration removed

Added 1 rank Stealth & Athletics, 2 ranks Deception, Insight. 4 ranks Intimidation.
Added Portuguese: 1PP

changing morph array from increased action 2(standard) to 1(move)
The cost of the array changed from 5 to 6 PP

Claw(strike) got boosted to 5 from 4.
Cost changed from 8 to 9 PP

Fortitude increased form 4 to 6.

Axed Tackdowns.
added evasion 2
changed regeneration from 10 fading to 1 flat and 9 distancing/increased action(move)
Increased Sta enhancement by 1 to 2
Decreased Bas Dex to 1 from 2
Decreased Dex enhancement from 2 to 1
Fixed an  error in defense by converting the point in toughness into a point in protection.
changed morph from increased action 1 to 2
Increased defensive role by 1 to 4
Increased Parry enhancement by 2 to 7
Increased will by 3 to 9
Amended sense [/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities: 28 PP
-Base: 
Str: -1(0) Agl: 4(8) Fgt: 1(2) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 1(2) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 10 Fgt: 2 Awe: 0
Sta: 2 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +22

Defense: 12 PP
Dodge: 12(0)
Parry: 9(0)
Fortitude: 7(3)
Toughness: 7/3
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 24PP
Acrobatics: 10 +20
Athletics 8 +11
Close Combat: 1 +3
Deception: 2 +4
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 4 +9
Insight: 2 +2
Intimidation: 4 +4
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +2
Stealth: 6 +20
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 3
Eidetic Memory
Language [German, Portuguese]


Powers: 100 PP
Ability enhancements: 30 P
-Agi:  +6(12)
-Fgt:  +1(2)
-Dex: +1(2)
-Str:   +4(8)
-Sta:   +2(4)
Parry enhancement(+7): 7 PP
Protection[1] 1PP 
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (1)
Mass aray: 10PP
-Shrinking 4, innate: 9pp
-Enhanced trait*: +1PP
[* +1 Stamina, +2 Strength, +1 Dodge, +1 Parry, +2 intimidate.]
Claws 5 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4] 9pp
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute smell.] 3 PP
Regeneration[ 10]10 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease, Posion] 3 PP
Super-speed: 24 PP
-Leaping 3 (3)
-Quickness 4 (4)
-Speed 3 (3)
-- Agile Feint (1)
--Evasion 2 (2)
--Defensive Roll 4 (4)
--Improved initiative 3 (3)
--Interpose(1)
--Move by action(1)
--Redirect(1)
--Uncanny Dodge(1)

Attacks:
Grab +3 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 11 (DC 23)
Throw +2 (DC 18)
Unarmed +3 (DC 18)[/sblock]

[sblock=Human]
[sblock=change log] 
+1 to Fort and Agility, 3pp
+2 to Cooking 1pp
Immunities: Aging, disease and poison added.

Regen 10, uncontrolled. added

Wealth increased to 3

Quickness 4, limited to thought. added

Multi effect: added
-Growth 4, Density
- +2 to parry and dodge

Enhanced sight: Noticeable, eyes become catlike. added
-Sense: Lowlight vision
-Quickness 4, limited to sight.

Dynamic array: Added
-Growth 1
-Shrinking 2

Cipher increased to 3
______

Added 1 rank Stealth & Athletics, 2 ranks Deception, Insight. 4 ranks Intimidation.
added Portuguese
Changed morph from increased action 2 to 1.[/sblock]
Abilities: 18 PP
Str: 0(0) Agl: 1(2) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 1(2) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)

Initiative: +5

Defense: 22 PP
Dodge: 7(6)
Parry: 4(4)
Fortitude: 3(3)
Toughness: 0(0)
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 17 PP
Acrobatics: 2 +3
Athletics 3 +3
Close Combat: 2 +2
Deception: 2 +4
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 4 +9
Insight: 2 +2
Intimidation: 4 +6
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +1
Stealth: 6 +7
Technology: 1 +6

Advantages:  13 PP
Benefit, Alternate Identity 3
Benefit, Cipher 3
Benefit, Wealth 3
eidetic memory
Speed of Thought
Language [German, Portuguese]


Powers: 7 PP
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (1)
Immunity[Aging, Disease, Posion] 3 PP

Regen 10, uncontrolled.

Wealth increased to 3

Quickness 4, limited to thought.

Multi effect:
-Growth 4, Density
- +2 to parry and dodge

Enhanced sight: Noticeable, eyes become catlike.
-Sense: Lowlight vision
-Quickness 4, limited to sight.

Dynamic array:
-Growth 1
-Shrinking 2


Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 10)
Throw +1 (DC 15)
Unarmed +0 (DC 15)[/sblock]


[sblock=Cat]
[sblock=change log]
Added 1 rank Stealth & Athletics, 2 ranks Deception, Insight. 4 ranks Intimidation.
Added Portuguese
Changed morph from action 2 to 1
Add quick 4
__

Changed morph from increased action 1 to 2.
Increased will by 3 to 9 
increased Acrobatic ranks to their proper amount.
decreased close combat by 1
increased stealth by 1
Amended sense
Amended defense spending total[/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities:28
Base:
Str: -1(0) Agl: 5(10) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 2(4) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
Enhanced:
Str: -1 Agl: 11 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 1 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +23

Defense: 14 PP
Dodge: 11(0)
Parry: 5(2)
Fortitude: 4(3)
Toughness: 4/1(0)
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 34 PP
Acrobatics: 8 +19
Athletics 17 +16
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: 2 +4
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: 2 +2
Intimidation: 4 +2
Perception 19 +19
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 3 +20
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 3
Eidetic Memory
Language [German, Portuguese]

Powers: 61 PP
-Can’t Speak, no usable hands: -2PP
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (1)
Enhanced Abilities 14PP
-Agi: +6 (12)
-Sta: +1 (2)
Shrinking 6 [Permanent, Innate] 13 PP
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute smell.] 3 PP
Claws [Strength based strike, accurate 4] 5 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease, Posion] 3 PP
Feline Swiftness 19PP
-Leaping 3 (3)
-Speed 3 (3)
-Quickness 4
--Agile Feint (1)
--Defensive Roll 4 (4)
--Redirect (1)
--Improved Initiative 3 (3)

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 9)
Claw + 8 (DC 15)
Throw +2 (DC 14)
Unarmed +0 (DC 14)[/sblock]

Complications:
-Motivation: Felix seeks to maintain peace between norms and metas.
-Truthsayer: Felix, while he can be deceptive, can’t bring himself to  flat out lie. He can readily say his name is Drake, Samuel, or David, as  they’re names he has been given, but he could not say that the moon is  made of cheese, he could how ever say that  it is commonly referred to  as cheese.  And when attempting to lie, he becomes intensely unsettled  and starts acting equally uncomfortable and nervous.
-Modest: Felix is a very modest person, while normally not an issue, it  is when changing from a cat into one of his other forms, causing him to  be reluctant to do so when there are witnesses or when he has nothing to  cloth himself with.
-Catnip: When he is in his hybrid or cat form , he can readily be made drunk with catnip.
-Silver allergy: moderate quantities of silver cause his nose to become  stuffed and large quantities cause his eyes to become agitated, and  moderate general swelling (that makes his fur fluff up).  
Physical contact with silver is agitating and prolonged contact can suppress his meta-human abilities, locking him in one form.
-Density: In his natural, ‘hybrid’, form Felix is bizarrely dense;  despite looking like he should weigh no more than thirty mounds at the  extreme  outside, of possibilities, he instead ways a, relatively,  staggering one hundred and ten pounds.
[This causes him to also sink like a stone; a very, very heavy stone]
[Moderate quantities meaning a drawer of silverware, for example, large  quantities is anything notably more (or anywhere silver has been recused  into fin particles)]

*Alternate Identities:*
-Drake Eichmann: Felix’s first alias complete with full papers, he  considers the alias used up, as it clearly stats he is twenty one, when  he clearly isn’t. It was used during his ‘high school’ years while going  to a high school owned by the The Gryphon Corporation. If anyone got  access to his transcript they could readily find he was attending  college level classes.

-Samuel James North: A very recent, and still viable, alias, which he  employed while investigating the Centre for Meta-human Rights.
Age fifteen runaway with no sense of direction, an eccentric and  intensely curious nature, and a knack for wandering off and finding his  way into staff rooms and other areas that students are normally not  invited into.
His only listed power is the ability to transformation into, albeit  large, house cat; an ability he commonly used while checking around the  school for “hiding spots*”. 
[*This persona, little changed from his normal self, adores the game  “hide and seek” and took any excuse to play it, coupled with his ability  to be annoyingly curious, it was not uncommon for someone to say “I’m  it” before he would dash off and get himself lost in the building. (and  one time he got stuck, _inside_of a wall, he was fleeing from  another student who wanted to make him into her pet, there was a hole  knocked into the wall from another student’s ‘outbreak’]

-David fletcher:  Felix’s present alias. Age fifteen, single child,  survived a plane crash that killed his parents. He is a trust fund baby  who’s, major, assets are being managed until he is age thirty two. His  present guardian is Trace Turner, a businessman and family friend.
Foul play is suspected in the crash, but nothing is yet released to the  public, the investigation, eleven years old, is a cold case file.

*Biography:*  Felix “copycat” Jaeger, a low level agent of the  Gryphon Corporation who has, to date, been on one misson; the  infultration Centre for Meta-human Rights. Preparing him for this role  was a pampered life of privilege, and lazing about in front of the  extra-large window in the siting room.

Impressive as the mission initially sounds, he did little more than  attend classes and functions the center provides under an alias; after  each event, be it an average school day or an annual event, he would be  debriefed and, once a week he would undergo tests, including a general  psych test. It was an effort to see if the center was performing any  kind of indoctrination. That Felix still did, and dos, appear and act  young complied with his ability to recite and recall details normally  lost in translation, made him an ideal caudate for the mission.
[That he had led a remarkably sheltered life up to this point caused him  to spew out even the most mundane information in great abundance.]

Felix was not informed of the findings of the instigation when he was  extracted nor is he even aware of if or if not the investigation is  still ongoing, nor has he inquired; he has since been scouting the general population for metas and stumbled onto one by the name of Laura.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jul 6, 2012)

*Katrina "The Material Girl" Hallman*

*Katrina Hallman* - PL 9
*Codename:* The Material Girl

*Complication:*

Responsibility: Katrina watched movies of superheroes as a child with her father who made her a cape out of a sheet so she could play Supergirl.  When her own powers manifested she felt a responsibility to do good deeds like the heroes of the movies.

Relationship:  Katrina’s boyfriend is a normal and as such could be used against her.   She is out to him about being a meta and while it caused some problems they have come to grips with it now even though he does at times have issues with the idea she may have to protect him.


*Description:*

*Tradeoffs:* None
*Trait:* Powerful (+10PP)
*Earned Points:* 0
*Points Spent:* 0
*Hero Points:* 0

*Abilities:* 16 Pts
STR 0
STA 0 
AGL 0
DEX 0
FGT 3
INT 0
AWE 3
PRE 2

*Offense:* 0 pts
Initiative:¹ +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee:¹ +3(+3 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed:¹ +7 (+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)


*Defense:* 12 pts 
Dodge:¹ +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude:¹ +3 (+3 base)
Toughness:¹ +3 (+3 Defensive Roll)
Will: +6 (+3 base +3 AWE) 

*Skills:* 16pts
Acrobatics¹ +4 (4 base, +0 AGL)
Athletics¹ +4 (4 base, +0 STR)
Close Combat (Unarmed)¹ +7 (4 base, +3 FGT)
Deception +6(4 base, +2 PRE)
Perception +5 (4 base, +1 AWE)
Persuation +6 (4 base, +2 PRE)
Slight of Hand¹ +4 (4 base, +0 DEX)
Stealth¹ +4 (4 base, +0 AGL)

*Advantages:* 10 pts. Defensive Roll 3, Improved Initiative 1, Improvised Weapon 5, Jack of all Trades, 

*Powers:* 91 pts
_Mimic:_  (13 ranks) 91 pts.   Take on the traits and form of material attuned or appearance of person attuned.  (up to 65 pts worth)    Limited (-1) : Required Close Touch Attack (Standard Action) to attune, only one person or material may be attuned at a time. (Mutant Biological)




*Power Points Total:* Abilities 16 + Powers 91 + Advantages 10 + Skills 16 + Combat 12 = 145

*Background:*

Kat grew up in a modest middle class home with her mother and father.    Her father was a comic book fan and they bonded over super hero movies.    When she was nine years old her father died in an accident with a drunk driver.  Her mother was devastated and grew distant.   Kat fell into a bad crowd and experimented with alcohol and sex during her teen years.   However when her powers manifested memories of her father came to light and she relized she would have to do something more important with her life.   She moved to a different city (Wherever she’s being brought into the game), broke contact with her old friends.    Now she is working at a starbucks, dating a nice boy named David and secretly trying to help the helpless.


¹ Will change with modified abilities.

*Mimic Forms:*

*Solid (Stone, Wood or Metal) (58pts) * [sblock]
*Powers:*
_Enhanced Stamina_ +6 (18pts) (Impervious)
_Enhanced Strength_ +9 (18pts) 
_Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support


*Offense:* 
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +3 (+3 Fgt), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Unarmed: +7 (+3 Fgt, +4Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, +4 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)


*Defense:* 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR)
Toughness: +9 (6 Impervious) (+3 Defensive Roll, +6 STA)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE) 
[/sblock]

*Liquid (Water)* [64pts][sblock]
*Powers:*
_Affliction_ (Suffocate) 9 (29 pts) (Fort: 1st Impaired-Coughing; 2nd stunned; 3rd incapacitated) (Progressive, Accurate X2)
_Concealment_ 4 (4 pts) (All Visual) , (-1) Limited to Underwater
_Elongation_ 2 (2pts) 
_Immunity_ 15 (15pts) life support, fire damage
_Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
_Protection_ 6 (6pts)
_Swimming_ 3 (3pts)

*Offense:* 
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +3(+3 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed: +7(+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
Suffocate +7 (+3 FGT, +4 Accurate)


*Defense:* 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+3 Defensive Roll, +6 Protection)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE) 
[/sblock]


*Particulate (Sand) *  (43pts)[sblock]
*Powers:*
“Sand Slam” _Damage_ 9 (21 pts) (+1 Area: Shapeable, +4 Accurate(2pts), Alternate Effect (1pts) )
 ‣ “Sand Burst” _Damage_ 9 (20pts) (+1 Area: Burst, +4 Accurate(2pts)
_Elongation_ 2 (2 pts)
_Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6, Instant Up (7pts)
_Flight_ 2 (3pts) (-1 Flat Quirk: Affected by Wind)
_Immunity_ 30 (30pts) life support, slashing
_Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
_Movement_ (Slithering) (2pts)

*Offense:* 
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +3(+3 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed: +7(+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
“Sand Cloud” +9
“Sand Blast” +9



*Defense:* 
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)  
[/sblock]

*Rubber* (57 pts) [sblock]
*Powers:*
_Elongation_ 4 (4pts) 
_Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6, Fast Grab (7pts)
_Enhanded Agility_ 5 (10 pts)
_Enhanced Dexterity_ 5 (10 pts)
_Immunity_ 20 (20pts) life support, electricty
_Leaping_ 4 (4pts)
_Movement_ (Safe Fall)  (2pts)

*Offense:* 
Initiative:¹ +5 (+4 Improved Init, +5 AGL)
Melee:¹ +3(+3 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed:¹ +7(+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +7 (+3 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)



*Defense:* 
Dodge: +8 (+3 base, +5 AGL)
Parry: +6 (+3 base, +3 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)  
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 7, 2012)

*Enoch Prince*

Enoch Prince - PL 9

[sblock=Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]The son of former Congressman and active Fellowship Foundation member Joe Prince, Enoch grew up with the highest of expectations placed upon him. Anything short of perfection in scholarly and religious matters, or anything short of perfect obedience would bring on vicious verbal abuse from both parents. 

Through this Enoch did his best not to disappoint, but mid-way through his fourteenth year of age, he started having visions, and everything changed. At first all he could make out was a jumble of strange objects. When he reported it to his parents, he was met with quiet denial that he had said anything, and an escalation of insults and yelling over any other perceived faults. He quickly stopped talking about what he saw. But then, at a dinner party hosted by his parents, Enoch had a terrible flash of insight. Several of the guests were responsible for ordering covert missions to murder thousands of people. In horror, he blurted out what he saw.

The very next day he was quietly checked in to the Starke Institute, a private psychiatric institution catering to the Washington elite. Only then did Enoch see his parents hypocrisy, and like the single spark that grows to an inferno, resent them and all they stood for. The staff at the hospital were professional and not unkind. Enoch took the anti-psychotic medicine they proscribed. But all it did was make him sleepy. If anything his visions continued to grow stronger. So, not long after, he began hiding the medication under his tongue and spitting it out later. A few days after that, one of his stranger visions, a complex four dimensional glowing object, seemed so real that it seemed he could reach out and touch it. So he did ... and grasped it. He kept the object hidden, not knowing what the reaction of others would be, and more than half afraid that it was just in his mind, and he really was crazy. But with it he soon found that he could manipulate many of the other glimpsed and jumbled objects of his vision. He wasn't sure what it all meant, but he experimented continuously, as there was little else to do at the institution. Then one of the orderlies caught him with the strange object and demanded that he hand it over. With a mixture of insight born of experimentation and instinct, Enoch altered the trajectory of one of the jumble of glimpsed objects orbiting the orderlies head. Immediately the man began quacking like a duck. Another change and the orderly ran from the room screaming. 

For the next few weeks, Enoch learned to fine tune his new abilities. By the end of it he had taken over the institution. He felt guilty for messing with the others minds. But, even more disturbing, he realized that expand his influence indefinitely, sending his new minions out as carriers to subject others to his will. He was repulsed by the thought, however, and soon left the institution, releasing both staff and other patients from his control. But, though he could control the will and perceptions of those around him, he had no resources. And returning to his parents, either for money or vengeance, seemed like a poor idea. But an idea as to where a person with mental could make a ton of money, and have a great time doing it, occurred to him. He headed to Las Vegas.
[/sblock]

Tradeoffs: None
Trait: Offense
Earned Points: 0
Points Spent: 0
Hero Points: 0

Strength 0, Stamina 3, Agility 2, Dexterity 0, Fighting 0, Intellect 1, Awareness 4, Presence 0

Advantages
Assessment, Defensive Roll 5, Diehard, Uncanny Dodge, Well-informed

Skills
Insight 12 (+16), Perception 2 (+6), Technology 1 (+2), Treatment 1 (+2)

Powers

*'Mental Plane' Perception* 6 pp total
*Comprehend*: Comprehend 1 (Languages) 2pp
*Enhanced Trait*: Enhanced Trait 6 (psionic) Investigation: 12(+13) (Limit: Only usable for Well Informed) - 3 pp
*Senses*: Senses 4 (psionic, Accurate, Acute, Ranged mental perception, Custom: requires a move action to use) 2pp

*Invincible Ignorance*: Device (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 16pp total (-9 removable)
The object/manifestation Enoch refers to as invincible ignorance is a flat grey truncated cube, a little over 3 inches per side, wrapped in wire to keep it on a chain around the neck. If asked about it, Enoch insists that the visible cube is just one cell in a truncated tesseract.
*Concealment*: Concealment 10 (All  Senses; Resistible: Will) 10pp
*Enhanced Trait*: Enhanced Trait 15 (Dodge +7 (+9), Parry +8 (+9)) 15pp

*Sleep of Reason*: Device (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 66pp (-41 removable)
Enoch claims that the object/manifestation sleep of reason is a curved irregular four dimensional object, with most cell shaped vaguely like an air plant. It gives off a faint luminescence in mottled red and purple tones. From time to time it changes shape and/or seemingly disconnected tendrils of the object emerge from thin air, moving as if a part of the whole.
*Mass Hallucination* 105pp
       Illusion: Illusion 11 (Linked;  psionic, Affects: All Sense Types, Area: 2000 cft., DC 21; Selective; Resistible: Will) 55pp
       Damage: Burst Area Damage 11 (Linked; mutant, psionic, DC 26; Burst Area: 30 feet radius sphere, Increased Range 2: perception, Indirect 4: any point, any direction, Selective, Variable Descriptor 2: broad group - any hallucination; Limited: Only when illusion succeeds) 50pp
   AP - *Hypnotic Suggestion*: Mind Control 11 (psionic, DC 21; Custom 4: Delayed recovery (1min/2hrs), Custom: Effect can be interrupted until target encounters a trigger., Insidious, Precise, Reversible, Subtle 2: undetectable) 104pp
   AP - *Poison Idea*: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 11 (mutant, psionic, 1st degree: Figment, Vulnerable, 2nd degree: Phantasm, Defensless, 3rd degree: Immersion, Controlled, Resisted by: Will, DC 21; Burst Area 3: 120 feet radius sphere, Contagious, Extra Condition, Insidious, Progressive, Reversible, Selective, Subtle 2: undetectable) 103pp

Offense
Initiative +2
Damage: Burst Area Damage 11 (DC 26)
Grab, +0 (DC Spec 10)
Hypnotic Suggestion: Mind Control 11 (DC Will 21)
Poison Idea: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 11 (DC Fort/Will 21)
Throw, +0 (DC 15)
Unarmed, +0 (DC 15)

Complications
Motivation: Acceptance
Quirk: Dislikes and distrusts authority
Reputation: Crazy

Languages
English

Defense
Dodge 9/2, Parry 9/1, Fortitude 7, Toughness 8/3, Will 8

Power Points
Abilities 20 + Powers 89 + Advantages 9 + Skills 8 (16 ranks) + Defenses 9 = 135


----------

